# El Nwo va ahora a saco contra el Islam



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.



Me sorprendio los comentarios de una noticia en Facebook sobre agresion a una lesbiana en Ceuta , mucho musulman defendiendo que hay que ser tolerante , que los gays no hacen daño ... etc Nuestros mohas se están amariconando a marchas forzadas . El Nwo va a tope y no respeta nada ni a nadie


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Va a dar hasta lastima ver como degenera la cultura islamica Nwo mediante .
Oktober fest en Marruecos manda , 
Carrera de tacones en la meca manda .


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 Ago 2022)

a ver si es verdad ,


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Ago 2022)

Como el nwo pegue fuerte en musulmania nos vamos a cagar, fácil el 50% de su población gay y sobretodo follatravelos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Ni locos hubiesen pensado en la epoca de Franco que el pais iba a terminar asi . Hemos pasado de tener un pais que fusilabas gays a tener gays dandose por culo en la calle delante de niños


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Ago 2022)

El Islam se destruirá solo. Y ellos se lo han buscado. Eso les pasa por enviar remesas de pútridos moros a occidente: que ya están a gusto bajo la ideología que asola Europa, la del NOM. 


Es un tema que llevamos debatiendo bastante tiempo en el foro últimamente.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Como el nwo pegue fuerte en musulmania nos vamos a cagar, fácil el 50% de su población gay y sobretodo follatravelos.



En muchos paises musulmanes no estan mal vistos los travestis . Pakistan es uno


----------



## derepen (12 Ago 2022)

Nada me nvtriría más que ver como la mierda del NWO infecta también a los moros.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Como el nwo pegue fuerte en musulmania nos vamos a cagar, fácil el 50% de su población gay y sobretodo follatravelos.


----------



## ELOS (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.



Es Ley y peor aún, es Religión


----------



## kyohan (12 Ago 2022)

Realmente sólo hay que institucionalizar usos sexuales. Lo de darse por culo es habitual entre la morisma. Otra cosa son las lesbianas y el feminismo.


----------



## Topacio (12 Ago 2022)

Pues para variar se agradece que aparezca una chica así: sexy e inteligentr


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es Ley y peor aún, es Religión





Topacio dijo:


> Pues para variar se agradece que aparezca una chica así: sexy e inteligentr



Se la esta follando un Español ( no musulman )


----------



## 121 (12 Ago 2022)

A priori te diría que eso es imposible pero... El NWO es tan jodidamente poderoso que a países súper "machistas" como los sudamericanos en apenas 20 años los ha convertido en lodazales progres de femilocas empoderadas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

Mi amigo Holandes se follo a una con niqab en Marruecos y me comentaba que alli las mujeres son bastante putas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (12 Ago 2022)

121 dijo:


> A priori te diría que eso es imposible pero... El NWO es tan jodidamente poderoso que a países súper "machistas" como los sudamericanos en apenas 20 años los ha convertido en lodazales progres de femilocas empoderadas



Argentina . Colombia se resiste pero estan metiendo cada vez mas la mierda del empoderamiento y alguna loca aparece con el cerebro dañado


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Ago 2022)

El Islam era la última resistencia y va a caer también.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sardónica (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Como el nwo pegue fuerte en musulmania nos vamos a cagar, fácil el 50% de su población gay y sobretodo follatravelos.



Y todos a marranear a Europa.


----------



## KakunaMatata (12 Ago 2022)

La viruela de moro


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

Va a ser más complicado allí, aunque para estos perros del NWO nada es imposible. El cristianismo no es como el islam en el sentido de ser ley. Recordad: al Cesar lo que es del Cesar. La Biblia no entra tanto en especificar de la manera en la que lo hace el Corán los pecados y su correspondiente castigo o como se ha de proceder en cada caso, por ejemplo, si una mujer se arrepiente de desobediencia.

En Marruecos avanza el NWO rápido, pero vamos a ver en otros feudos como Arabia Saudita. Quiero ver a feministas enseñando las tetas en la Meca, a ver si se atreven.


----------



## Perro marroquí (12 Ago 2022)

Tik tok , instagram , Facebook...etc toda esta mierda de aplicaciones están haciendo un lavado continuo de cabeza a los moros . Empiezan a ver normales las mujeres semidesnudas , los gays besándose...etc


----------



## Perro marroquí (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Va a ser más complicado allí, aunque para estos perros del NWO nada es imposible. El cristianismo no es como el islam en el sentido de ser ley. Recordad: al Cesar lo que es del Cesar. La Biblia no entra tanto en especificar de la manera en la que lo hace el Corán los pecados y su correspondiente castigo o como se ha de proceder en cada caso, por ejemplo, si una mujer se arrepiente de desobediencia.
> 
> En Marruecos avanza el NWO rápido, pero vamos a ver en otros feudos como Arabia Saudita. Quiero ver a feministas enseñando las tetas en la Meca, a ver si se atreven.



En Arabia Saudi han pasado en escasos 3 años de tener a las mujeres con Niqab obligatorio, sin poder conducir coches o sin poder abrir cuenta bancaria sin permiso del marido , han pasado de eso a dejar a las mujeres turistas que vayan solas al pais y si quieren sin usar velo .


----------



## Perro marroquí (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En Arabia Saudi han pasado en escasos 3 años de tener a las mujeres con Niqab obligatorio, sin poder conducir coches o sin poder abrir cuenta bancaria sin permiso del marido , han pasado de eso a dejar a las mujeres turistas que vayan solas al pais y si quieren sin usar velo .



Al final se liará con los fundamentalistas, hay que darles tiempo...


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Ago 2022)

Los mosulmones tienen que ir saliendo de los baúles y mostrar abiertamente sus tendencias sechuales sin temor a ser lanzados desde las azoteas. En Morrocco, Argelia hay una cantidad ingente de follacabras reprimidos que están deseando ser percutidos analmente y mamar nabos libremente para unirse y subirse con una gran sonrisa a las futuras carrozas gays de Casablanca, Tanger o Rabat.


----------



## murti-bing (12 Ago 2022)

En mi opinión éstos contenidos son win-win para el NWO: por un lado dirán que ‘el islam evoluciona y se integra’ porque reductos del país A o B aceptan X o Y (en este caso la homosexualidad). Dado que el problema con la homosexualidad es una de las contradicciones progres más difíciles de solucionar, se fijará la atención en este punto (como si el resto de la religión - sistema político fuera completamente compatible con Oxidente).
Y por el otro lado realmente enfrentará aún más a los propios musulmanes.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.

¡Viva España Democrática!.


----------



## CocoVin (12 Ago 2022)

El crucero gay entrando por el Nilo...


----------



## murti-bing (12 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los mosulmones tienen que ir saliendo de los baúles y mostrar abiertamente sus tendencias sechuales sin temor a ser lanzados desde las azoteas. En Morrocco, Argelia hay una cantidad ingente de follacabras reprimidos que están deseando ser percutidos analmente y mamar nabos libremente para unirse y subirse con una gran sonrisa a las futuras carrozas gays de Casablanca, Tanger o Rabat.



La parte de ‘Sin temor a’ es la que falla, y creo que va a fallar durante un tiempo.


----------



## Trejo (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Me sorprendio los comentarios de una noticia en Facebook sobre agresion a una lesbiana en Ceuta , mucho musulman defendiendo que hay que ser tolerante , que los gays no hacen daño ... etc Nuestros mohas se están amariconando a marchas forzadas . El Nwo va a tope y no respeta nada ni a nadie



Permíteme que ponga en dude que haya muslims que defiendan la tolerancia hacia los LGTBI. Hay muchos perfiles falsos en Facebook, abiertos sólamente para crear tendencia en la opinión de ciertas noticias de contenido político-social.


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Al final se liará con los fundamentalistas, hay que darles tiempo...



Ya ocurrió en 1979, se puede repetir.





La Meca 1979: El asedio a la mezquita que cambió el curso de la historia saudí - BBC News | Carlos Ramirez







ca-ra.org


----------



## Trejo (12 Ago 2022)

121 dijo:


> A priori te diría que eso es imposible pero... El NWO es tan jodidamente poderoso que a países súper "machistas" como los sudamericanos en apenas 20 años los ha convertido en lodazales progres de femilocas empoderadas



Te equivocas. Les han comido la cabeza con el "ideal bolivariano", pero vete a cualquiera de ellos y verás las buenas ostias que les siguen dando a sus mujeres cuando estas hacen algún amago de empoderamiento.


----------



## Trejo (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Mi amigo Holandes se follo a una con niqab en Marruecos y me comentaba que alli las mujeres son bastante putas



Y bastante feas, gordas y con bigote. De esos lares, yo sólo me follaría a alguna del Rif, que por allí aún son seres humanos como nosotros.


----------



## Leopoldo (12 Ago 2022)

Los moros están entregados al NWO, es tan arcaica su religión que es irreformable. Entonces o tragas con el creacionismo o con el código penal arcaico del siglo VII d.C., o no hay nada. No hay islam moderado, o tragas con todo o nada.

Por eso tantos moros ven que no es posible modernidad E islam, en consecuencia se entregan a la modernidad sin cortapisas.


----------



## Volkova (12 Ago 2022)

A ver si es verdad


----------



## remerus (12 Ago 2022)

En Marruecos se entiende que toleren mas a los gays teniendo a un rey maricon y llenando España de menas chaperos para satisfacion de actores, presentadores y demas bazofia progre asi como de viejos degenerados y pervertidos.


----------



## ahondador (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :




El otro día tuve la misma sensacion. Cuando los imanes corta cuellos se den cuenta van a lanzar una ofensiva de masacre total para reequilibrar la situacion


----------



## uberales (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :



Ya los talibanes se subian a los coches de choque... Ya no hay nada que hacer....


----------



## ahondador (12 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



El comendador de los creyentes... con dos cojones


----------



## uberales (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Va a ser más complicado allí, aunque para estos perros del NWO nada es imposible. El cristianismo no es como el islam en el sentido de ser ley. Recordad: al Cesar lo que es del Cesar. La Biblia no entra tanto en especificar de la manera en la que lo hace el Corán los pecados y su correspondiente castigo o como se ha de proceder en cada caso, por ejemplo, si una mujer se arrepiente de desobediencia.
> 
> En Marruecos avanza el NWO rápido, pero vamos a ver en otros feudos como Arabia Saudita. Quiero ver a feministas enseñando las tetas en la Meca, a ver si se atreven.



La rave que montaron hace unos meses en Arabia discrepa...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Ago 2022)

Muchas musulmanas siguen una especie de Islam new age. Se ve que les han metido Paulo Coelhos en las mezquitas, y no bromeo


----------



## Pabloom (12 Ago 2022)

Nada me nutriría más que ver una respuesta violenta contra el NWO por parte de los moros.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Ago 2022)

No sé... no sé yo, eh... nadie del NWO se alzó ni dijo nada en contra de la reconquista talibán de Afganistán. Es más, lo único que dijeron fue que éstos islamistas eran más moderados...


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ni locos hubiesen pensado en la epoca de Franco que el pais iba a terminar asi . Hemos pasado de tener un pais que fusilabas gays a tener gays dandose por culo en la calle delante de niños



En España nunca se han fusilado gays, flipao.


----------



## uberales (12 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Nada me nutriría más que ver una respuesta violenta contra el NWO por parte de los moros.



Pasará nuevamente lo que pasó en su momento en el Ándalus. Primero omeyas, luego almorávides, almohades, etc. Cuando se salen de la línea y disfrutan un poco de la vida aparecen unos que les ponen rectos.


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Argentina . Colombia se resiste pero estan metiendo cada vez mas la mierda del empoderamiento y alguna loca aparece con el cerebro dañado



Yo a Argentina la veo jodidisima, mucho más que España por ejemplo.


----------



## Cuncas (12 Ago 2022)

*"CARTA ABIERTA DE UN EXMUSULMÁN A LOS MUSULMANES DEL MUNDO"*












Este hilo sin invoques no vale una braga:

El moro homosexual

@Neosarraceno1

y sus multis:

@Alma Khadija
@Gatazulita

Subseres:

@Chulita (le molaría tragar rabo de moro pero chupa pelusillas en polla de viejo. VISA manda)
@LetalFantasy (podemonger que se las da de fachuza, tara eminente)

El unico moro al que le daría un segarro:

@moromierda

Cagalanes enculados por la morería:

@JB12 (a cuatro patas, rabo de moro en el culo con las orejas para atrás)
@luis76 (a cuatro patas, rabo de moro en el culo con las orejas para atrás)

en amplación...


----------



## JB12 (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ni locos hubiesen pensado en la epoca de Franco que el pais iba a terminar asi . Hemos pasado de tener un pais que fusilabas gays a tener gays dandose por culo en la calle delante de niños


----------



## Fiallo (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> En muchos paises musulmanes no estan mal vistos los travestis . Pakistan es uno



Toda la mierda degenerada viene de oriente.


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Ago 2022)

Yo sería muy feliz con que los negros y moros varios el NWO fuera a saco. Hay que repartir el guano masivamente. Y la ideologia de género, se van a cagar


----------



## Montgomery91 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Va a dar hasta lastima ver como degenera la cultura islamica Nwo mediante .
> Oktober fest en Marruecos manda ,
> Carrera de tacones en la meca manda .



si consiguen afeminarlos y debilitarlos 
no se si puedo oponerme a ello.


----------



## murti-bing (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
> Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.
> 
> ¡Viva España Democrática!.



Te equivocas. Aquí puedes decir lo que te salga del alma, contrariamente a otros foros . Hormonar a niños desde los 12 años no es civilización ni cultura.Y cosas como la teoría Queer (entre otros muchos ‘avances’) no son ni avance ni cultura.
Se puede ser un país libre sin considerar normal follarse a niños como proponían los del Manifiesto por la pedofilia (Simone de Beauvoir etc..) , y ésto en su momento era muy progresista.

Trato con muchos musulmanes que se reirían en tu cara de tu tolerancia y valores, pero sigue fijando tu atención en Loj Facha que verás que bien te va a ir.

El error está en considerar que la libertad , la tolerancia y el respeto en abstracto llevan al progreso.

Y ésto se puede perfectamente abstraer del caudillo, so gilipollas, que siempre tenéis a la momia en la boca.

Habla lo que quieras, cosa que no podrás hacer en Mierdeame porque te coserían a ‘strikes’’


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
> Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.
> 
> ¡Viva España Democrática!.



El respeto y la tolerancia a agentes nocivos para la sociedad, dilo todo.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
> Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.
> 
> ¡Viva España Democrática!.



Idiota, no estamos a favor del talibanismo moruno, pero tampoco a la esclavitud de un gobierno único mundial que te diga que comas gusanos, te duches con agua fría, que meta pornografía a los niños en los libros de texto y que cree leyes antihombre.

A ti te gustará el NWO porque eres un progre repugnante que duda de la veracidad de noticias de moros violando a niñas de 11 años. Se te ve el plumero de woke hediondo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


>



Claro que si. Que vaya a Irán a proclamar su homosexualidad que verás que bien le van a aceptar.

Vamos, que hasta van a subirlo a una grua para que todos puedan ver lo importante que es allí.

Ah, las cabezas...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


>



20 rupias pakistaníes no llegan a un céntimo de euro.


----------



## drtanaka (12 Ago 2022)

Lo que están haciendo es lavarle la cara al Islam lo que pasa es que el OP no se entera ni del nodo.

Lo mismo que muchos usuarios, quieren lavarle la cara al Islam para meterlo en nuestras sociedades y destruirnos.


----------



## xavik (12 Ago 2022)

En los países musulmanes todo esto será mucho más brutal que aquí, pasando algo parecido con la religión en España (todo el mundo era católico pero obligado y debido a eso en cuanto lo dejaron de hacer ahora es de los más ateos). Esto lo he visto de primera mano cuando iba al instituto con hijas de marroquíes pero nacidas aquí.

Además creo que los países más tolerantes con los homosexuales han disminuido su número en la población con el tiempo, pues no tenían hijos (o no tantos). En países donde están muy reprimidos, tienden a tener pareja e hijos para aparentar. No es casualidad que donde más se busca porno gay sea en países como Pakistán.


----------



## ESC (12 Ago 2022)

drtanaka dijo:


> Lo que están haciendo es lavarle la cara al Islam lo que pasa es que el OP no se entera ni del nodo.
> 
> Lo mismo que muchos usuarios, quieren lavarle la cara al Islam para meterlo en nuestras sociedades y destruirnos.



Las dos cosas, se pretende matar dos pájaros de un tiro. Destruirnos a nosotros y destruir al Islam también a base de progretizarlo. 

El OP no va desencaminado y usted tampoco.


----------



## ahondador (12 Ago 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> El error está en considerar que la libertad , la tolerancia y el respeto en abstracto llevan al progreso.




Pero si son unos tiranos: Prohibidas las terapias de reconduccion sexual de vuelta a la heterosexualiadad: Sólo está permitido aleccionar en una dirección: En convertirse en una burla de lo que se es


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Idiota, no estamos a favor del talibanismo moruno, pero tampoco a la esclavitud de un gobierno único mundial que te diga que comas gusanos, te duches con agua fría, que meta pornografía a los niños en los libros de texto y que cree leyes antihombre.
> 
> A ti te gustará el NWO porque eres un progre repugnante que duda de la veracidad de noticias de moros violando a niñas de 11 años. Se te ve el plumero de woke hediondo.



Mi sistema de gobierno es la democracia participativa y con derechos.
Nada mas.


----------



## Akira. (12 Ago 2022)

Ojalá les joda a los moros. El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.


----------



## ESC (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Mi sistema de gobierno es la democracia participativa y con derechos.
> Nada mas.



Hombre, unos ramalazos wokes sí que tiene usted. 

Creo que podríamos llegar a dicho consenso democrático.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Idiota, no estamos a favor del talibanismo moruno, pero tampoco a la esclavitud de un gobierno único mundial que te diga que comas gusanos, te duches con agua fría, que meta pornografía a los niños en los libros de texto y que cree leyes antihombre.
> 
> A ti te gustará el NWO porque eres un progre repugnante que duda de la veracidad de noticias de moros violando a niñas de 11 años. Se te ve el plumero de woke hediondo.



Ah, directo al ignore. A mi no me insultas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Ago 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153703
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153704



Que tolerante era la IZMIERDA REPUBLICANA tuvieron POCO tiempo para REIRSE DE PACO y MUCHO para LLORAR , 80 años llevan y

*FRANCO MAS ACTUAL QUE NUNCA

JODEROS ROJOS LADRONES*


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Hombre, unos ramalazos wokes sí que tiene usted. Tampoco vamos a negarlo.



Eso de woke es la última cursilada de.los fachas de este Foro, ¿No?.
Yo me considero.un.socialdemócrata «a la sueca», ya que me gustan.altas, rubias y con los ojos azules.


----------



## GonX (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> En muchos paises musulmanes no estan mal vistos los travestis . Pakistan es uno



No se exactamente en cuabtos paises islamicos hacen esto, Afganistan es un ejemplo: A falta de chicas solteras y prostitutas cogen a chicos adolescentes y los disfrazan de chica para follarselos.
*Afghanistan's bacha bazi 'dancing boys' who dress like girls then abused by paedophiles | Daily Mail Online*


----------



## ESC (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Eso de woke es la última cursilada de.los fachas de este Foro, ¿No?.



Señalar que "eso de woke es la última cursilada de fachas" suena bastante woke, la verdad.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> El respeto y la tolerancia a agentes nocivos para la sociedad, dilo todo.



Son las leyes.democráticas las que deben decidir eso. El código penal.no.tiene por que ser blando.


----------



## ESC (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo me considero.un.socialdemócrata «a la sueca», ya que me gustan.altas, rubias y con los ojos azules.



Pues...

Yo me considero que con independencia de lo que me considere aquí vamos a acabar con CBDC, un solo banco central mundial y un solo estado con tintes totalitarios.

Con independencia de lo democráticos que nos consideremos, incluso.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Señalar que eso de woke es la última cursilada de fachas suena bastante woke, la verdad.



Yo hablo en castellano, no necesito decir barbarismos para que me acepten.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Vete a insultar al ignore.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Te equivocas. Aquí puedes decir lo que te salga del alma, contrariamente a otros foros . Hormonar a niños desde los 12 años no es civilización ni cultura.Y cosas como la teoría Queer (entre otros muchos ‘avances’) no son ni avance ni cultura.
> Se puede ser un país libre sin considerar normal follarse a niños como proponían los del Manifiesto por la pedofilia (Simone de Beauvoir etc..) , y ésto en su momento era muy progresista.
> 
> Trato con muchos musulmanes que se reirían en tu cara de tu tolerancia y valores, pero sigue fijando tu atención en Loj Facha que verás que bien te va a ir.
> ...



A mi no me insultas.
A ignorados.


----------



## jake (12 Ago 2022)

Pues yo lo veo bien, lo de que el Islam acepte las realidades no-heteros


----------



## ESC (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo hablo en castellano, no necesito decir barbarismos para que me acepten.



Lleva razón en que se trata de un anglicismo de mierda, ahora, no acabo de entender bien a dónde quiere llegar con eso de la aceptación.


----------



## jake (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
> Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.
> 
> ¡Viva España Democrática!.



Por fin alguien con cabeza en esta cueva.

Un thanks que ya te he dado y mis dieses, bro.


----------



## Fiallo (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Eso de woke es la última cursilada de.los fachas de este Foro, ¿No?.
> Yo me considero.un.socialdemócrata «a la sueca», ya que me gustan.altas, rubias y con los ojos azules.



La socialdemocracia nórdica esta impregnado de eugenesia que deberían seguir los tercermundistas bolivarianos de los podemitas.


----------



## jake (12 Ago 2022)

Empezando por los simpatizantes de Franco en España


----------



## Decipher (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.



Si, pero en su estilo lo que harán porque son IMBÉCILES es poner bombas contra gente random porque no entienden que es lo que está pasando y el malo es Occidente y no sus élites.


----------



## Akathistos (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
> Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.
> 
> ¡Viva España Democrática!.



Sal de la caverna.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (12 Ago 2022)

La morada guarra es, por desgracia, nuestra ultima esperanza de que este mundo de mierda, no acabe como Sodoma y Gomorra. Este pais de los cojones esta muerto y sin enterrar, pudriendose y lo poco que tiene sin infectar se lo estan comiendo los cuervos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Me sorprendio los comentarios de una noticia en Facebook sobre agresion a una lesbiana en Ceuta , mucho musulman defendiendo que hay que ser tolerante , que los gays no hacen daño ... etc Nuestros mohas se están amariconando a marchas forzadas . El Nwo va a tope y no respeta nada ni a nadie



Las lesbianas no la suelen liar, ni tampoco los trans, pero los gays...


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Sal de la caverna.



En la caverna estás tú, troglodita. Yo soy un ser civilizado.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> La socialdemocracia nórdica esta impregnado de eugenesia que deberían seguir los tercermundistas bolivarianos de los podemitas.





Fiallo dijo:


> La socialdemocracia nórdica esta impregnado de eugenesia que deberían seguir los tercermundistas bolivarianos de los podemitas.



A mi que me cuentas!. Yo no soy podemita.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

jake dijo:


> Por fin alguien con cabeza en esta cueva.
> 
> Un thanks que ya te he dado y mis dieses, bro.



Gracias conforero.
Me alegra comprobar que no estoy solo en esta oscura caverna Atapuercana....


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

No, no solo es votar libremente y a los partidos que libremente se presenten (eso en Irán tampoco pasa), sino que se te respeten los Derechos Humanos y las Libertades Fundamentales Pùblicas y Privadas.


----------



## Akathistos (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> En la caverna estás tú, troglodita. Yo soy un ser civilizado.



Eres un ser muy poco civilizado. Tu pensar consiste en saltar de palabra comodín a falsedad, de falsedad a palabra comodín. 
Esa forma de pensar tuya es al verdadero pensar lo que un protozoo a un mamífero.

Insisto: sal de la log... de la cueva.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Lleva razón en que se trata de un anglicismo de mierda, ahora, no acabo de entender bien a dónde quiere llegar con eso de la aceptación.



La aceptación de este Foro medieval.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ojalá les joda a los moros. *El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.*



bueno bueno tranquilidad. 
asi hemos caido en muchas trampas 



deberiamos determinar que enemigo es mas peligroso de los 2.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Eres un ser muy poco civilizado. Tu pensar consiste en saltar de palabra comodín a falsedad, de falsedad a palabra comodín.
> Esa forma de pensar tuya es al verdadero pensar lo que un protozoo a un mamífero.
> 
> Insisto: sal de la log... de la cueva.





Akathistos dijo:


> Eres un ser muy poco civilizado. Tu pensar consiste en saltar de palabra comodín a falsedad, de falsedad a palabra comodín.
> Esa forma de pensar tuya es al verdadero pensar lo que un protozoo a un mamífero.
> 
> Insisto: sal de la log... de la cueva.



Soy civilizado porque acepto toda forma de pensamiento, aunque me reserve el derecho de criticarlo. Y lo que parezca falso, lo diré.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Ago 2022)

Qué va. Sólo están intentando no asustar sobre las tendencias incompatibles de Islam con los "valores occidentales"


----------



## Alatristeando (12 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El Islam se destruirá solo. Y ellos se lo han buscado. Eso les pasa por enviar remesas de pútridos moros a occidente: que ya están a gusto bajo la ideología que asola Europa, la del NOM.
> 
> 
> Es un tema que llevamos debatiendo bastante tiempo en el foro últimamente.



Efectivamente, conocí a un moro que cuando regresaba su tierra se llevaba las costumbres que había conocido aquí y no aceptaba las que le imponían en su tierra. Eso poco a poco va horadando la moral follacabril.


----------



## Akira. (12 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> bueno bueno tranquilidad.
> asi hemos caido en muchas trampas
> 
> 
> ...



Pf, los dos lo son. Pero si uno jode al otro, lo único que podemos hacer es coger palomitas.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pf, los dos lo son. Pero si uno jode al otro, lo único que podemos hacer es coger palomitas.



quizas nos interese que los satanistas lo tengan complicado.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El Islam se destruirá solo. Y ellos se lo han buscado. Eso les pasa por enviar remesas de pútridos moros a occidente: que ya están a gusto bajo la ideología que asola Europa, la del NOM.
> 
> 
> Es un tema que llevamos debatiendo bastante tiempo en el foro últimamente.



Y espera que si no va rapido. Virus con genotipado racial.

Pillo palomitas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (12 Ago 2022)

Pues moromieldas vs lgtbiqwertys.

No sé a quién a animar. Un doble KO con total aniquilación de ambos sería lo ideal pero no va a pasar.


----------



## ESC (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> La aceptación de este Foro medieval.



Bah, para qué preocuparse por una aceptación.

Sea como fuere, emplea usted el medievo como si se tratase de algo despectivo.


----------



## aron01 (12 Ago 2022)

Cojonudo, que los metan en el mismo saco. Se vienen cositas.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Ago 2022)

A los N


Parlakistan dijo:


> Va a ser más complicado allí, aunque para estos perros del NWO nada es imposible. El cristianismo no es como el islam en el sentido de ser ley. Recordad: al Cesar lo que es del Cesar. La Biblia no entra tanto en especificar de la manera en la que lo hace el Corán los pecados y su correspondiente castigo o como se ha de proceder en cada caso, por ejemplo, si una mujer se arrepiente de desobediencia.
> 
> En Marruecos avanza el NWO rápido, pero vamos a ver en otros feudos como Arabia Saudita. Quiero ver a feministas enseñando las tetas en la Meca, a ver si se atreven.



A la elite la moronegrada le importa cero. Son una herramienta. Mi sobrina tiene ahora 
5 años. Ya te digo yo que antes de que cumpla la mayoria de edad (18) ya vemos a tias como describes protestando en las mezquitas. Con estos va a ir rapidisimo.


----------



## antiglobalista (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.




Los moritos son sumisos y dóciles


Harán lo que digan las autoridades


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Los moros están entregados al NWO, es tan arcaica su religión que es irreformable. Entonces o tragas con el creacionismo o con el código penal arcaico del siglo VII d.C., o no hay nada. No hay islam moderado, o tragas con todo o nada.
> 
> Por eso tantos moros ven que no es posible modernidad E islam, en consecuencia se entregan a la modernidad sin cortapisas.



Y es ahi donde el NWO los destruye.


----------



## patroclus (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ni locos hubiesen pensado en la epoca de Franco que el pais iba a terminar asi . Hemos pasado de tener un pais que fusilabas gays a tener gays dandose por culo en la calle delante de niños



Pero que dices si con Franco los gays no hacían la mili, en cambio los heterosexuales se tiraban dos años de mili


----------



## GonX (12 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Los moritos son sumisos y dóciles
> 
> 
> Harán lo que digan las autoridades



Para los islamistas la unica Ley que importa es la del Islam, la de Allha, en ultimos terminos la Sharia. Ahora estan calladitos y cumpliendo, pero su aspiración verdadera es esperar aque se multipliquen (por immigracion o por procreación) y ir infiltrandose para establecer y fortalecer sus reglas. En principio ha habido dos lineas de doctrinas; La que les dice a los musulmanes de procedencia migrante que no voten a los politicos de los paises donde se alojan, y poco a poco hay otra que son los musulmanes que se han metido en politica o en instituciones, asociaciones, plataformas religiosas, que estan ejerciendo una influencia importante a nivel politico, y viendo que tienen mucho que ganar asi, pues se meten a fondo y piden el voto a su comunidad por el partido que les da estos puestos de poder, suelen ser partidos de izquierda super "woke" pero solo los utilizan para promover las leyes que les protegen y les dan ciertos privilegios. En realidad estos dos agentes se utilizan mutuamnete, y de momento miran para otro lado en las cosas que a cada uno les incomodan pero llegara el momento en que chocaran de frente en asuntos irresolubles, pero este momento sera cuando ya los islamistas tendran suficiente capacidad y experiencia para formar sus afiliaciones y partidos propios. Pero su idea general es, en primer lugar formular politicas y leyes acorde con el islam, como forma de protección a su religión, y posteriormente someter al resto de población a las leyes que ellos acaben imponiendo por fuerza numerica u otros mecanismos como el terror.


----------



## Soy forero (12 Ago 2022)

Los musulmanes no son cristianos. esos no ponen la otra mejilla. Su forma de actuar es siempre violenta, y es como actuarán si tratan de cambiar sus costumbres


----------



## Chino Negro (12 Ago 2022)

Es lo primero que tenían que hacer y de paso sacarlos de Españistan


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Ago 2022)

Al final vamos a echar de menos a la lo s talibanes


----------



## DUDH (12 Ago 2022)

Que amariconen a los moros lo veo bien, en este caso, y solo en este, Viva el NWO!!!


----------



## Setapéfranses (12 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Lo tiene todo la foto.

Negrita resiliente, hombre de la limpieza oliendo para hacer la prueba de gayer y un tio de gafas con una camiseta de los chinos.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (12 Ago 2022)

Hay muchísimo gay de Marruecos, pero mucho.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Como el nwo pegue fuerte en musulmania nos vamos a cagar, fácil el 50% de su población gay y sobretodo follatravelos.



jo jo jo cualquiera diría que te da una brisa de aire y te cambias de acera.
No sufras por la mayoría heterosexual "de verdad"; podríamos vivir rodeados de gays y eso no nos haría cambiar ni un ápice.

Ánimo!!!!!!


----------



## Alatristeando (12 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué va. Sólo están intentando no asustar sobre las tendencias incompatibles de Islam con los "valores occidentales"



Podría ser, pero


Cuncas dijo:


> *"CARTA ABIERTA DE UN EXMUSULMÁN A LOS MUSULMANES DEL MUNDO"*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153708
> 
> ...



¡Uffff! Brutalérrimo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Ago 2022)

Lo dudo. 

Lo de Occidente ha sido posible porque antes el cristianismo ha sufrido un proceso de infiltración, desmoralización y decadencia. Hoy la religión mayoritaria en Occidente es un hedonismo o relativismo nihilista con toques de paganismo en algunos casos y de buenismo infantiloide en otros. Por eso el NWO masónico y satanista campa a sus anchas. 

El Islam es otra cosa. Hay leyes que son a la vez de carácter religioso y civil. Si eres creyente musulman hay unos límites muy claros hasta los que puedes transigir, porque los mandatos religiosos son muy claros y concretos al respecto. Necesitarían toda una nueva teología y reconfiguración de dicha religión para poder meterle todo el relativismo y buenismo occidental. 
Eso, o lo que puede estar sucediendo realmente. Simplemente el número de ateos/agnósticos es cada vez mayor y todos estos aceptarán de buena gana el progresismo occidental. Y todo lo que eso implica.

La única manera a día de hoy de hacer hegemónica la mierda NWO en los paises islámicos, es cargarse a dicho Islam. Que los jóvenes moritos, como los jóvenes cristianos, se declaren como ya he dicho ateos/agnósticos o algo parecido, intermedio, para poder tragar toda la mierda masónica que llega desde los EEUU. Y no me parece mal, son nuestros enemigos. Que ellos padezcan la misma enfermedad que nosotros anula una de sus principales ventajas. Los que estarán de enhorabuena son los chinos.


----------



## eufor (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Me sorprendio los comentarios de una noticia en Facebook sobre agresion a una lesbiana en Ceuta , mucho musulman defendiendo que hay que ser tolerante , que los gays no hacen daño ... etc Nuestros mohas se están amariconando a marchas forzadas . El Nwo va a tope y no respeta nada ni a nadie



todo mentira. El posturismo, ese buen rollismo falso, hipócrita y cretino que ha instaurado en la sociedad, sobre todo en los más jóvenes, el judío más perjudicial para la humanidad de toda la historia con sus webs/aps basura afecta tanto a la joventud de occidente como a la oriente, son todos borregos, tontos de capirote sin ningún tipo de personalidad ni ideas propias que hacen, siguen y defienden todas las payasadas que estén bien vistas en ese universo paralelos que les tiene montado el judío además si alguien no opina como la borregada o le cierra la cta el judío o le cae el acoso de todos los tontos útiles del pensamiento único bajo la acusación de mariconismo, racismo, machismo o fascismo....
Pero cuidado con los moros que desconocen lo que es torencia, dibujar no hace mal a nadie, pero hagas un puto garabato o un retrato a acuarela como digas que el del dibujo es su cabrero, analfabeto y pedófilo todos los moros del planeta te van a querer degollar y no pararán hasta que alguno lo consiga...


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Ago 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> jo jo jo cualquiera diría que te da una brisa de aire y te cambias de acera.
> No sufras por la mayoría heterosexual "de verdad"; podríamos vivir rodeados de gays y eso no nos haría cambiar ni un ápice.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!!!



Con esas conclusiones me da a mí que el que tiene dudas no soy yo...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Ago 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Pues para variar se agradece que aparezca una chica así: sexy e inteligentr



A ver va maquillada como un putón. Inteligente por repetir como un loro el catecismo, soltando chorradas o lugares comunes mil veces escuchados en cualquier TV occidental. 

Lo único interesante de esta tipa es porqué habla español sin acento, con tanta soltura, si está en Marruecos. En otro caso no veo muy lógico lo del velo y la forma en que lo lleva puesto.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Con esas conclusiones me da a mí que el que tiene dudas no soy yo...



Hombre, eso de asegurar que una simple propaganda iba a volver gay al 50% de la población, yo diría que es una clara proyección de tu situación... Yo no he hablado de dudas, esto parecen certezas!

Ánimo!!!!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (12 Ago 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Hombre, unos ramalazos wokes sí que tiene usted.
> 
> Creo que podríamos llegar a dicho *consenso democrático.*



ESC no te me vuelvas ironico


----------



## AssGaper (12 Ago 2022)

Si han conseguido LGTBeizar a los gitanacos, con los morapios no va a ser menos.


----------



## Javier.Finance (12 Ago 2022)

Insha Allá


----------



## Mig29 (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :



El experimento a lo mejor les sale en bien en países como Marruecos, Jordania, Egipto, Emiratos. Países en los que se ha introducido mucho la propaganda occidental(por no decir de USA).
Ahora ve a intentarlo en países que se han blindado contra esa propaganda, como Irán o Arabia Saudí o Pakistán, ya verás que bien sale el experimento


----------



## eufor (12 Ago 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Pues para variar se agradece que aparezca una chica así: sexy e inteligentr



o estas de coña o tú calificas a toda hembra inindiscriminadamentre como sexy e inteligente para cuidarte en salud o por lo que pueda suceder....¿que la hace inteligente para ti? el hecho de haber mirado el significado de algunas palabras en el diccionario y que te las haya explicado? ¿o lo que la hace inteligente es su tolerancia y decir que lo importante es tener criterio propio mientras se confiesa fiel a una religión con un sólo criterio, que se le han impuesto y que esa imposición es tal que la pena renegar de esa imposición puede llegar a ser la pena de muerte? seguro que eres uno de esos de hacerte puto moro con tal de por casarse con la mora...


----------



## M. Priede (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :



Es guapísima la marroquí. De cine.


----------



## GonX (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :



Esta chica tiene disonancia cognitiva o no ha estudiado el Islam verdadero y sus leyes. Pero ya se encargan los adeptos fieles a recordarselo en breve:
*Detenido un hombre por amenazar de muerte a la rapera catalana Miss Raisa (elperiodico.com)*


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Ago 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Hombre, eso de asegurar que una simple propaganda iba a volver gay al 50% de la población, yo diría que es una clara proyección de tu situación... Yo no he hablado de dudas, esto parecen certezas!
> 
> Ánimo!!!!!!!



1- Estoy hablando de población mora. Eres moro?
2- Te sorprendería la cantidad de moros gays y follatravelos que hay de tapado, te convendría venirte una temporada a Torremolinos para ver fauna.


----------



## Lado oscuro (12 Ago 2022)

Como en los tiempos de Noe. (Nojah)


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Es el momento de revertir la situación de la guerra, donde vamos perdiendo, y ganarla con los vientres de sus putitas.

Dejar preñadas a las putas progres moras, manda.


----------



## Max Kraven (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.



Creo que el experimento va a terminar bien. No sé si se me entiende.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ni locos hubiesen pensado en la epoca de Franco que el pais iba a terminar asi . Hemos pasado de tener un pais que fusilabas gays a tener gays dandose por culo en la calle delante de niños



Hala, venga, el franquismo fusilaba gays. Subo la apuesta: si un domingo no ibas a misa te decapitaban.


----------



## Teofrasto (12 Ago 2022)

Este es un paso que la judiada antes o despues iba a dar. Su objetivo extender la degeneacion y la extinción posterior. La tierra prometida no es un trozo de desierto junto al mar de galilea , es todo el planeta y es suyo, porque son el pueblo elegido.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Ago 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Efectivamente, conocí a un moro que cuando regresaba su tierra se llevaba las costumbres que había conocido aquí y no aceptaba las que le imponían en su tierra. Eso poco a poco va horadando la moral follacabril.




Yo ya estoy viendo grupitos de moras tapadas todas, jóvenes, que se van en pandilla a fumar por ahí, y se las ve bien espabiladas. Ya tienen costumbres adquiridas. 
Luego están las nuevas generaciones de moros, que ya no tragan con los matrimonios concertados después de haber visto el ganado autóctono que hay en Europa. A los moros les van las blanquitas, y será esa segunda/tercera generación de moros que se conviertan en ateos y pasen de casarse y tener hijos con conejas paletas tapadas hasta los dientes.
Por otra parte, y como debatíamos ayer en el hilo de negros de guardería, solo un pequeño grupo de taradas españolas se iría con moros, no se van tantas como creemos (y hacen bien),; una mujer con dos dedos de frente no se arrima a un moro.
De ahí que la publicidad del mestizaje vaya a saco en medios, porque el plan de reemplazo étnico no les esa funcionando.

Eso va a resultar en la autodestrucción de la moronegrada. En cuestiones religiosas, al Islam le quedan dos telediarios después de que sus adeptos hayan pisado suelo europeo.


----------



## eufor (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo que llamais NWO, es la Civilizacion y la Cultura, que se basan en el Respeto y en la Tolerancia.
> Ya sé que en este Foro del Medievo, lo que digo no se puede decir, pero mientras yo sea un hombre libre y viva en un pais libre, lo diré, porque no me podeis llevar a la cárcel, como sucedía en los tiempos de vuestro Caudillo...que no volverán.
> ¡Viva España Democrática!.



Si no estas en la cárcel, es por que nadie va a cárcel por tonto, por que de no ser así y si te crees todas las tonterías que escribes allí estarías.

La civilización y la cultural llevaban milenios evolucionando junto con la humanidad y digo llevaban por que habeis hecho que la verdad pase de ser la coicidencia de una afirmación con los hechos a que la verdad sea simplemente lo que políticamente interesa, tanta tontería, manipulación e ignorancia, donde la lógica y la ciencia se han dejado de lado por motivos políticos y se ha eliminado el pensamiento y razonamiento personal por un pensamiento y razonamiento colectivo únicos, la gran borregada de tontos estais haciendo que el proceso evolutivo tanto de la civilización, como de la cultura, como de la propia humanidad haya pasado a ser un proceso involutivo rápido e imparable.
Pedir si que pedís respeto y tolerancia a los demás para todas las majaderías y mamarracheces que se os ocurran, pero vuestro respeto y tolerancia hacia los demás es simplemente inexistente, a quien no esté de acuerdo con vuestro pensamiento único. no sólo no se le respetará ni al ni a sus ideas, se le señalará y acusará de fascismo, racismo, machismo, mariconismo....

al final va a ser verdad eso de que los tontos tienen suerte....


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Ago 2022)

Yosusdigo que en Hispania el que suscribe ha percutido chocho de varias refugiadas mosolmanas y dejaban todo el camastro perdío con fulujo. Las encanta que las empitonen como a cualquier Jitañola emponderante. Sacen las dignas pero aluego te piden violación y se someten a tus deseos con tal de sentirse mujeras.


----------



## eufor (12 Ago 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Pues moromieldas vs lgtbiqwertys.
> 
> No sé a quién a animar. Un doble KO con total aniquilación de ambos sería lo ideal pero no va a pasar.



si el premio al ganador fuese tener que ponerse a trabajar se aniquilan seguro-...


----------



## Adelaido (12 Ago 2022)

Franca, franca, tiene las tetas largas...


----------



## Adelaido (12 Ago 2022)

Mora progre de mierda, tu marido debe estar muy orgullosita de tí.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (12 Ago 2022)

Hay dos países donde esto es imposible; Afganistán e Irán.
De Afganistán y salimos huyendo vergonzosamente. A Irán le están ablandando para un ataque militar de Israel/USA.
Luego tenemos a los Chechenos y demás repúblicas caucásicas musulmanas, aquí lo veo jodido incluso vía militar.
El país más proclive es Marruecos, país que los países Árabes consideran de sus mujeres, que son unas putas.
Aún así, si en Marruecos impones leyes del montón de mierda Woke, terminan en una guerra civil.
Yo no veo nada fácil colar a los musulmanes todo este montón de mierda.


----------



## Adelaido (12 Ago 2022)

Ya NO hay refugio en el Islam. 
EVROPA O MVERTE, VENCEREMOS.
IN HOC SIGNO VINCES


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 Ago 2022)

El marxismo (alemán) barrió en China con toda su cultura, valores, religiones, en un pis pas.


----------



## RFray (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Va a dar hasta lastima ver como degenera la cultura islamica Nwo mediante .
> Oktober fest en Marruecos manda ,
> Carrera de tacones en la meca manda .



No. Aunque una carrera de manfloritas en tacones alrededor de la Kaaba daría para LOL.

El 'Oktoberfest' de Marruecos, cancelado


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (12 Ago 2022)

La única solución es una Tiranía Socialista-Stalinista

Mientras tanto seguid mamando polla progre, liberales retrasados mete-papelitos en cajas


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Si no estas en la cárcel, es por que nadie va a cárcel por tonto, por que de no ser así y si te crees todas las tonterías que escribes allí estarías.
> 
> La civilización y la cultural llevaban milenios evolucionando junto con la humanidad y digo llevaban por que habeis hecho que la verdad pase de ser la coicidencia de una afirmación con los hechos a que la verdad sea simplemente lo que políticamente interesa, tanta tontería, manipulación e ignorancia, donde la lógica y la ciencia se han dejado de lado por motivos políticos y se ha eliminado el pensamiento y razonamiento personal por un pensamiento y razonamiento colectivo únicos, la gran borregada de tontos estais haciendo que el proceso evolutivo tanto de la civilización, como de la cultura, como de la propia humanidad haya pasado a ser un proceso involutivo rápido e imparable.
> Pedir si que pedís respeto y tolerancia a los demás para todas las majaderías y mamarracheces que se os ocurran, pero vuestro respeto y tolerancia hacia los demás es simplemente inexistente, a quien no esté de acuerdo con vuestro pensamiento único. no sólo no se le respetará ni al ni a sus ideas, se le señalará y acusará de fascismo, racismo, machismo, mariconismo....
> ...



No estoy en la cárcel porque no he cometido ningún delito conforme a las Leyes de la Democracia en la que vivo.
Lo que no quisiera es que la gente como tú l llegara al Poder y entonces, la gente como yo, que somos tontos, pudiéramos ser encarcelados por tonterías.
Y yo no impongo ningún pensamiento único, sino que solo pretendo libertad de expresion para decir lo que digo, y lucho oara que esa libertad de expresión, ampare tambien lo que digas tú.


----------



## BogadeAriete (12 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



En fondo de todo Mustafa se esconde un maricooooooon.


----------



## BogadeAriete (12 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> La única solución es una Tiranía Socialista-Stalinista
> 
> Mientras tanto seguid mamando polla progre, liberales retrasados mete-papelitos en cajas



No antes de esparcir tus restos putridos en alguna cuneta, pasto de los cuervos, rojo mierda.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Bah, para qué preocuparse por una aceptación.
> 
> Sea como fuere, emplea usted el medievo como si se tratase de algo despectivo.



Este Foro es una Comunidad de retrógrados medievales, con las ideas mas carcas que puedas encontrar en todo internet, ferozmente misòginos y ferozmente homófobos. Y esas personas no se atreven a expresar esas ideas en su trabajo y en su ambiente social, y vienen aquí a expresarse anonimamente y buscan la aceptacion de los demás.
Digo medievo en el sentido de antiguos y carcas, aunque quizá debiera referirme a personas con mentalidad del «Ancien Regìmen», lo que había antes de la Revolucion Francesa.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Ago 2022)

Usted sí que sabe de lo que habla. Si señor.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> 1- Estoy hablando de población mora. Eres moro?
> 2- Te sorprendería la cantidad de moros gays y follatravelos que hay de tapado, te convendría venirte una temporada a Torremolinos para ver fauna.



Un error común en este Foro es considerar a todos los musulmanes como «moros», y a todos los moros como iguales, sin tener en cuenta que no es el mismo Islam en Afganistán y Arabia Saudita que en Marruecos.
Y que el espíritu es fuerte, pero la carne es debil.....para cristianos y para moros.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El experimento no va a acabar bien allí, el Islam es ley y no van a permitir gilipolleces de esa índole.



Aquí la única que va a ganar es la actriz española del vídeo. Maquillaje, lentillas y a cobrar bien por el riesgo del trabajo.

Ninguna mora se arriesgaría a grabar ese mensaje, no duraría ni cero coma. Sus primos se pelearían por... ya sabéis que


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Ago 2022)

No se de que os extrañais ya desde las antípodas se prevé esto, su saludo de hecho es:

- Selas malicom
- malicom selas.


----------



## eufor (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> No estoy en la cárcel porque no he cometido ningún delito conforme a las Leyes de la Democracia en la que vivo.
> Lo que no quisiera es que la gente como tú l llegara al Poder y entonces, la gente como yo, que somos tontos, pudiéramos ser encarcelados por tonterías.
> Y yo no impongo ningún pensamiento único, sino que solo pretendo libertad de expresion para decir lo que digo, y lucho oara que esa libertad de expresión, ampare tambien lo que digas tú.



Tranquilo yo no quiero el poder sobre nadie, bastante tengo con gobernarme a mi mismo...en este país hoy día para llegar al poder de manera rápida hace falta simplemente de ciertas habilidades con los responsables del partido, parece que se rigen por Fellatio omnia vincit, que no hayan administrado ni una comunidad de vecinos en su vida o ni trabajado en la empresa privada en su vida es irrelevante....
De verdad usted cree que vive en una democracía? será por que le dejan meter una papeleta en una urna cada cierto tiempo? una papeleta en la que selecciona un partido y no personas, vota a órganos estatales y no gobernates y querido amigo , un régimen de poder en el cual los gobernados no eligen libremente a sus gobernantes, no puede ser denominado, más que para confundir, como democrático.
Por otro lado déjeme decirle que en este país que usted dice democrático no es necesario tener que cometer un delito para ir a la cárcel, por que esas leyes de la democracia que usted menciona además de romper algo tan esencial y democrático como la igualdad de todos los ciudadanos ante la ley se saltan algo tan fundamental como la presunción de inocencia y se ha roto con la igualdad ante la ley para que la parte privilegiada pueda con una simple denuncia (la cual no se comprueba ni investiga en el momento) hacer que la otra parte sea arrestada y encerrada independientemente de que haya cometido o no el delito. Está usted de acuerdo con dicha ley? si lo está, igual que esta ley discrimina a los ciudadanos en base a su sexo, estaría también usted de acuerdo si una ley discrimninase a los ciudadanos en base por ejemplo al color de su piel o sería esto inaceptable para sus leyes democráticas?
Cree usted de verdad que existe la libertad la expresión? Cree usted que la prensa, radios y TVs en España son libres y objetivas? las radios y TVs públicas dirigidas desde instituciones tanto autonómicas como estatales son objetivas las considera usted como prensa libre? su objetivo es que el ciudadano esté siempre objetivamente bien informado o es que el ciudadano esté informado en los asuntos que le interesan a las instituciones?
Y la prensa privada? la mayoría en una situación financiera pésima muy dependiente de ingresos que genera con la publicidad institucional? de verdad cree usted que esos medios informan con total objetividad y libertad o ya sea directa o indirectamente, consciente o inconscientemente sienten la presión de no poder contar muchas cosas como les gustarían no sea que ponhan en riesgo la supervivencia del medio?

De verdad cree usted que un sistema en el que tanto la toma de decisiones como las soluciones a los problemas se toman desde la ideología y no la lógica como el actual es lo mejor para los ciudadanos?
De verdad todavía cree usted que está en un país libre y democrático?


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Tranquilo yo no quiero el poder sobre nadie, bastante tengo con gobernarme a mi mismo...
> De verdad usted cree que vive en una democracía? será por que le dejan meter una papeleta en una urna cada cierto tiempo? una papeleta en la que selecciona un partido y no personas, vota a órganos estatales y no gobernates y querido amigo , un régimen de poder en el cual los gobernados no eligen libremente a sus gobernantes, no puede ser denominado, más que para confundir, como democrático.
> Por otro lado déjeme decirle que en este país que usted dice democrático no es necesario tener que cometer un delito para ir a la cárcel, por que esas leyes de la democracia que usted menciona además de romper algo tan esencial y democrático como la igualdad de todos los ciudadanos ante la ley se saltan algo tan fundamental como la presunción de inocencia y se ha roto con la igualdad ante la ley para que la parte privilegiada pueda con una simple denuncia (la cual no se comprueba ni investiga en el momento) hacer que la otra parte sea arrestada y encerrada independientemente de que haya cometido o no el delito. Está usted de acuerdo con dicha ley? si lo está, igual que esta ley discrimina a los ciudadanos en base a su sexo, estaría también usted de acuerdo si una ley discrimninase a los ciudadanos en base por ejemplo al color de su piel o sería esto inaceptable para sus leyes democráticas?
> Cree usted de verdad que existe la libertad la expresión? Cree usted que la prensa, radios y TVs en España son libres y objetivas? las radios y TVs públicas dirigidas desde instituciones tanto autonómicas como estatales son objetivas las considera usted como prensa libre? su objetivo es que el ciudadano esté siempre objetivamente bien informado o es que el ciudadano esté informado en los asuntos que le interesan a las instituciones?
> ...



Si, y quiero vivir aquí y no en una Dictadura. Y no es verdad que la Viogen destruya la presunción de inocencia del varón ni ninguna Ley de ninguna clase establece que a las mujeres haya que creerlas por encima de todo.
Y en cuanto a la representacion politica, es reformable, como todo en una Democracia.


----------



## REDDY (12 Ago 2022)

Ojalá algún día se respeten los derechos de las mujeres y homosexuales en todo el mundo.
Ojalá...


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2022)

Críbese

A mis hijos les tengo bien educados y son muy conscientes de la gymcana cronoclimagay.


----------



## REDDY (12 Ago 2022)

El campo de batalla es el Mundial de Qatar.

Hay que preparar algo muy grande en el Mundial de Qatar.

No sé, por ejemplo Messi y Cristiano dándose un beso en el círculo del mediocampo, delante del público, de las cámaras, que lo viera el mundo entero a modo de protesta.
Sería como un acto de rebeldía, como una bofetada al mundo homófobo retrógrado.

Hágase.
Cúmplase.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Ago 2022)

Que muestra de Supremacismo Blanco, Etnocentrismo Occidental, Islamofobia, Racismo y Supremacismo Cultural Imperialista, no?


----------



## bondiappcc (12 Ago 2022)

A ver si el apuñalamiento de Salman Rushdie de hace unas horas tiene relación con este cambio de sentido respecto a los mahometanos.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Ago 2022)

Noticia: - URGENTE- El escritor anti-islamista Salman Rushdie APUÑALADO en NUEVA YORK - El autor estuvo en contacto con la GUARDIA REVOLUCIONARIA de Irán







www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (12 Ago 2022)

Es la nueva política de acercamiento a Jorge Javier VI.


----------



## Perro marroquí (12 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Ojalá algún día se respeten los derechos de las mujeres y homosexuales en todo el mundo.
> Ojalá...



Sin llegar al extremo de España donde las mujeres te pueden meter en la cárcel por violacion sin pruebas . Ni el extremismo contra la mujer de afghanistan ni el odio al hombre de España


----------



## Punitivum (12 Ago 2022)

Sorprende que haya este hilo y otro similar. Yo no creo que en el Islam se esté moviendo nada, pero y si es así?
Aunque no me queda claro si el NWO se infiltra en el Islam, o el Islam se infiltra en el NWO...yo tengo la sensación de que el Islam se va a valer del NWO para crecer sin oposición y asentarse. Y una vez asentado, darán un golpe de fuerza y nos devolverá a la edad media, junto con Afganistán.


----------



## Diablo (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si, y quiero vivir aquí y no en una Dictadura. Y no es verdad que la Viogen destruya la presunción de inocencia del varón ni ninguna Ley de ninguna clase establece que a las mujeres haya que creerlas por encima de todo.
> Y en cuanto a la representacion politica, es reformable, como todo en una Democracia.



Tu eres retrasado chaval y ni tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.

Al ignore payaso.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Sorprende que haya este hilo y otro similar. Yo no creo que en el Islam se esté moviendo nada, pero y si es así?
> Aunque no me queda claro si el NWO se infiltra en el Islam, o el Islam se infiltra en el NWO...yo tengo la sensación de que el Islam se va a valer del NWO para crecer sin oposición y asentarse. Y una vez asentado, darán un golpe de fuerza y nos devolverá a la edad media, junto con Afganistán.



El NWO es una entidad, por así llamarla, que sabe hacer cálculos y no tiene prisa. Dudo que quieran domar al Islam, veo eso muy difícil. Pero en lo que son expertos es en dejar semillas que más tarde germinan en conflictos violentos. Yo creo que esto último es lo que buscan.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (12 Ago 2022)

Con defender a España tenemos tarea más que suficiente, por ahora.



Juventudes de vida española
y de muerte española también,
ha llegado otra vez la fortuna
de arriesgarse a luchar y vencer.

Sobre el mundo cobarde y avaro,
sin justicia, belleza, ni Dios,
impongamos nosotros la garra
del imperio solar español.

No más reyes de extirpe extranjera,
ni más hombres sin pan que comer;
el trabajo será para todos
un derecho más bien que un deber.

Nuestra sangre es eterna y antigua
como el sol, el amor y la mar;
por las glorias de siglos de España,
no parar hasta reconquistar.

La Nación nos ordena y marchamos
con la alegre virtud del partir;
que el pasado se impone a la ruta
que pretende tener porvenir.

El pasado no es paso ni es traba,
sino afán de emular lo mejor;
viviremos la gesta del héroe
con orgullo, soberbia y valor.

Adelante muchachos, reunidos,
tras la furia y la lanza del Cid,
triunfaremos por nuestra grandeza;
que la raza prosigue sin fin.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Tu eres retrasado chaval y ni tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Al ignore payaso.



Uy, no será un infantiloide con un avatar con un gato con un casco, ese se ha enfadado conmigo hace un rato por decirle 4 cosas por apoyar al NWO.


----------



## Diablo (12 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Uy, no será un infantiloide con un avatar con un gato con un casco, ese se ha enfadado conmigo hace un rato por decirle 4 cosas por apoyar al NWO.



Sí, ese. El progre


----------



## Gotthard (12 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


>



Esos hermafroditas de pakistan e irán no son como esta moda de niñitos con disforia de genero y polladas progres de esas que se curan perfectamente con unas collejas aplicadas en el momento preciso (habra alguno que si la tenga, pero la mayoria dice que lo es porque mola y esta de moda).

La tradición de los hermafroditas viene de la época del imperio persa dice que son criaturas bendecidas de dios por tener los dos sexos (hay que tener en cuenta que los persas fueron los primeros monoteistas con el Zoroastrianismo, una revolución que cambio el mundo). Antes que la India britanica colapsara y se hiciera la limpieza étnica de hindues en pakistan (y de follacabras en india continental), no se celebraba una boda si no había uno de ellos bendiciendo el enlace y acudian a las casas donde habia nacido un niño a bendecirlo cargados de joyas. También existen en el norte de la India donde se consideran mensajeros de los dioses con avatar masculino y femenino (a la vez, ya que son la dualidad unificada al tener los dos sexos). En Iran no solo se toleraban en la epoca de los Shah, sino que podian vivir muy bien por los regalos que recibian por acudir a eventos de todo tipo en una sociedad enriquecida por el petroleo.

Vienen de muy lejos, Alejandro Magno tenia varios hermafroditas en su corte de Persépolis, en cargos importantes en el protocolo imperial.

Como prueba de la consideración que se les tenía, aqui esta obra de Bernini, que es una copia de un bronce helenístico y representa a un hermafrodita de la corte del Rey Filetro (un general de alejandro) como el dios Hermafrodito.







Pero de ser poco menos que figuras sagradas de la religión, pasaron a ser machacados en cuanto los musulmanes se hicieron con el control total de esos paises y se dedicaron a destruir las tradiciones antiguas con su puta mierda de chiismo aculturador para volverlos a todos imbeciles.

El problema que tienen en los dos paises islamicos los follacabras quieren aniquilarlos. Y no son niñatos que han decidido que hoy se sienten mujer cuando gastan un pollón de palmo que les asoma por la faldita, nacen con genitales masculinos y femeninos y son un tercer sexo, merecen una consideración y un respeto, ya que es de dios que tienen esa fisiología, no tienen dos genitales por caprichito hostiable.

Una cosa curiosa y casi contradictoria es que en Iran, Jomeini de dio la picá y promulgó una fatwa diciendo que si uno decia que se sentia mujer en cuerpo de hombre o viceversa debia ser operado de forma inmediata para evitar el pecado, con lo que hoy dia Iran es el segundo pais en numero de operaciones. Pero si no te la haces eres simplemente homosexual y a la grua que vas. Con los hermafroditas era la misma medicina, tenian que elegir que querian ser y les amputaban uno u otro sexo, normalmente el mas desarrollado se conservaba.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 Ago 2022)

Lo que hay es mucho maricón...


----------



## Adelaido (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## machotafea (12 Ago 2022)

Viva el ISLAM , cabrones!!!!!


----------



## Juanchufri (12 Ago 2022)

Lo de Salman Rusdhie, de hoy, iría en esa línea. Lo mismo es meter el acelerador en las guerras raciales-de religión, la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## Tiresias (12 Ago 2022)

¿Ya no les dan paguitas a los pagapensiones?


----------



## Dj Puesto (12 Ago 2022)

El Islaam como ideología y comparado con lo que nos has implantado es gloria bendita, Un soft Islaam como el de Dubai lo recibiría con los brazos abiertos, alcohol de forma ocasional en festejos, poder comer cerdo y rezas con el culo en pompa si te da la puta gana, he conocido moros con pasta que viven el islaam a la carta obviando estas cosas pero con todo lo bueno:

-Feminismo inexistente, brutal machismo, la mujer va de esclava a primera dama según como te lo quieras tomar, jamás levanta la voz, le pueden pedir opinión pero no manda , la mujer en su rol femenino clásico y el hombre en su rol masculino clásico.

-Tradición y familiaridad nada de desapego y progresismo.

-Son conquistadores por eso son una amenaza, virilidad vs manginismo.

-Poligamia

-Y lo más importante y resumen de todo lo anterior, aquí manda el hombre y sus cojones, nada de ser gobernado por una charo pelomorado misándrica y tener que convivir con leyes y desigualdades artificiales.

No es lo ideal , no es ético, no es justo, pero tampoco lo es la dictadura del coño actual, el péndulo en breve oscilará al lado contrario sin apenas pasar por el deseado medio pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Pablem0s (12 Ago 2022)

Es justo al revés de lo que indicas en el título: Será el Islam quien acabe con el NWO (de hecho ya es el único parapeto que éste tiene en Occidente).

Es la parte positiva (la única más bien) de que esto vaya a convertirse en Eurabia en menos de 20 años.


----------



## machotafea (12 Ago 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Este es un paso que la judiada antes o despues iba a dar. Su objetivo extender la degeneacion y la extinción posterior. La tierra prometida no es un trozo de desierto junto al mar de galilea , es todo el planeta y es suyo, porque son el pueblo elegido.



OJALÁ SE MUERAN Y LOS DEVORE EL INFIERNO. VIL RALEA


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Sin llegar al extremo de España donde las mujeres te pueden meter en la cárcel por violacion sin pruebas . Ni el extremismo contra la mujer de afghanistan ni el odio al hombre de España



Es que eso no es así.
El juez puede considerar prueba la declaración de la víctima en ausencia de testigos si cumple una serie de condiciones, como la persistencia,que no haya contradicciones y la ausencia de movil espurio. La víctima no tiene por qué ser mujer ni el delito, de carácter sexual.

Si algún dia tienes la desgracia de que te viole un homosexual mucho mas grande y fuerte que tú, quizá celebres que tu declaracion sirva de prueba.


----------



## eufor (13 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si, y quiero vivir aquí y no en una Dictadura. Y no es verdad que la Viogen destruya la presunción de inocencia del varón ni ninguna Ley de ninguna clase establece que a las mujeres haya que creerlas por encima de todo.
> Y en cuanto a la representacion politica, es reformable, como todo en una Democracia.



está usted mintiendo en cuanto a la viogen:
El testimonio de la mujer que ha vivido o vive una situación de violencia de género física y/o psíquica, aunque no haya otros testigos, y siempre que concurran los requisitos de ausencia de incredibilidad subjetiva, verosimilitud del testimonio y persistencia en la incriminación. En ese supuesto, la declaración de la mujer podrá ser prueba suficiente para fundamentar una condena y desvirtuar la presunción de inocencia. Lo contrario, al tratarse de delitos que suceden normalmente en la más estricta intimidad familiar, permitiría que estas conductas delictivas escapen del reproche penal correspondiente, quedando así en la más absoluta impunidad. 
Por lo tanto el simple testimonio de una mujer sin pruebas ni testigos sí que es prueba suficiente para poder condenar a alguien, la superioridad jurídica del testimonio de una de las partes frente a la otra independientemente del caso no me negará que no es otra cosa que la eliminación de la igualdad de las leyes para todas las personas. Y que una persona pueda ser condenada por un delito sin testigos y sin ninguna prueba y únicamente por la declaración de la otra parte, no me dirá que eso no es vulnerar la presunción de inocencia...


----------



## Karma bueno (13 Ago 2022)

Ara be, ara no be


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2022)

eufor dijo:


> está usted mintiendo en cuanto a la viogen:
> El testimonio de la mujer que ha vivido o vive una situación de violencia de género física y/o psíquica, aunque no haya otros testigos, y siempre que concurran los requisitos de ausencia de incredibilidad subjetiva, verosimilitud del testimonio y persistencia en la incriminación. En ese supuesto, la declaración de la mujer podrá ser prueba suficiente para fundamentar una condena y desvirtuar la presunción de inocencia. Lo contrario, al tratarse de delitos que suceden normalmente en la más estricta intimidad familiar, permitiría que estas conductas delictivas escapen del reproche penal correspondiente, quedando así en la más absoluta impunidad.
> Por lo tanto el simple testimonio de una mujer sin pruebas ni testigos sí que es prueba suficiente para poder condenar a alguien, la superioridad jurídica del testimonio de una de las partes frente a la otra independientemente del caso no me negará que no es otra cosa que la eliminación de la igualdad de las leyes para todas las personas. Y que una persona pueda ser condenada por un delito sin testigos y sin ninguna prueba y únicamente por la declaración de la otra parte, no me dirá que eso no es vulnerar la presunción de inocencia...



Eso que Vd dice, no lo dice la Viogen, sino que es una construccion de la Jurisprudencia que permite considerar, a criterio justificado del Juez o Jueza, la declaracion de la víctima como prueba en ausencia de testigos o de otras pruebas.
La víctima no ha de ser necesariamente mujer ni el delito necesariamente de caracter sexual.
Quizá Vd mismo, si tiene la desgracia de ser violado sin testigos por un homosexual mas grande y fuerte, celebre que su declaracion pueda ser considerada prueba.


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . :



Que religión tan extraña va con pañuelon. Pero labios operados, 1 Kg de chapa y pintura. 
Será que les pone cachondos el cabello ?


----------



## Aspass (13 Ago 2022)

Si van muy a saco, es para conseguir que el islam salga reforzado.
Del mismo modo que el franquismo hizo que luego todo el mundo abrazara ideas contrarias.
La olla a presión y tal. El sentir que su cultura y su religión corren peligro hará que la protejan aún más y se radicalicen. 
Pienso yo....


----------



## Javiser (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lykan_chus (13 Ago 2022)

El cristianismo y islamismo van a caer... pero una corriente del Islam sobrevivira, el sufismo.

Y esa corriente, el sufismo, conquistara el mundo.


----------



## Perro marroquí (13 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154519



Ya se han encontrado, casi todas las agresiones en España a maricones las cometen Musulmanes .


----------



## Javiser (13 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Ya se han encontrado, casi todas las agresiones en España a maricones las cometen Musulmanes .



No, hombre, no. Son solo pequeñas muestras.

Me gustaría ver un país europrogre lleno de morís, que estos se hagan con una importante mayoría y ver cómo termina el feminazismo y el lgtbismo. No quiero solo muestras, quiero un choque cultural serio


----------



## little hammer (13 Ago 2022)

@Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Una pregunta 

Cuando eso pase, los gürgujos de que lado nos ponemos, moros o maricas?

Por cierto la mora esa me la ha puesto dura


----------



## eufor (13 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Eso que Vd dice, no lo dice la Viogen, sino que es una construccion de la Jurisprudencia que permite considerar, a criterio justificado del Juez o Jueza, la declaracion de la víctima como prueba en ausencia de testigos o de otras pruebas.
> La víctima no ha de ser necesariamente mujer ni el delito necesariamente de caracter sexual.
> Quizá Vd mismo, si tiene la desgracia de ser violado sin testigos por un homosexual mas grande y fuerte, celebre que su declaracion pueda ser considerada prueba.



No señor usted miente si fuese igual y en base a la jurisprudencia de la misma que sin testigos y sin mas pruebas que la declaración de la mujer se puede condenar al hombre podría de igual manera un juez sin más testigos ni pruebas que la declaración del hombre condenar a una mujer por falso testimonio o denuncia falsa lo cual por cierto sería tan injusto y tan vergonzante judicialmente como lo es en el caso opuesto.

Una violación con intimidación y la fuerza como a la que usted se refiere es imposible que no deje un reguero de pruebas tras de sí siendo todas ellas demostrables delante del juez.

Y ya que según usted está basada en jurisprudencia, podría darme ejemplos de casos en los que ante la falta de pruebas y testigos se ha condenado a alguien sin más prueba y en base a la palabra de la otra parte?


----------



## ueee3 (13 Ago 2022)

Algo así tenía que llegar.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (13 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No, hombre, no. Son solo pequeñas muestras.
> 
> Me gustaría ver un país europrogre lleno de morís, que estos se hagan con una importante mayoría y ver cómo termina el feminazismo y el lgtbismo. No quiero solo muestras, quiero un choque cultural serio



Chocarán contra Mamadou tras haber saltado la valla de Melilla, pero verá su mundo arder cuando sus hijos celebren el orgullo gay durante el Eid o coman pollas a la luz del día en pleno Ramadan. 

Es una condena divina. Un puñado de la izquierda caviar son descendientes de franquistas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (13 Ago 2022)

Es el paso lógico. El islam ya lo tenían dominado antes de empezar con occidente. Cuando la cosa se ha afianzado en occidente lo del islam irá rodado.
El islam es muchísimo más débil que el cristianismo. El cristianismo ha desarrollado civilizaciones. El islam solo las ha destruido.
El islam ya no lo necesitan. Desaparecerá como un azucarillo.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Ago 2022)

eufor dijo:


> No señor usted miente si fuese igual y en base a la jurisprudencia de la misma que sin testigos y sin mas pruebas que la declaración de la mujer se puede condenar al hombre podría de igual manera un juez sin más testigos ni pruebas que la declaración del hombre condenar a una mujer por falso testimonio o denuncia falsa lo cual por cierto sería tan injusto y tan vergonzante judicialmente como lo es en el caso opuesto.
> 
> Una violación con intimidación y la fuerza como a la que usted se refiere es imposible que no deje un reguero de pruebas tras de sí siendo todas ellas demostrables delante del juez.
> 
> Y ya que según usted está basada en jurisprudencia, podría darme ejemplos de casos en los que ante la falta de pruebas y testigos se ha condenado a alguien sin más prueba y en base a la palabra de la otra parte?



Yo flipo. ¿Pero de dónde salis algunos iletrados? ¿Habéis vivido en una burbuja?

Algunos casos hay comentados en el foro, pero por referirme al unico notorio, aunque no será el mejor ejemplo, La Manada.


----------



## Perro marroquí (13 Ago 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> @Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Una pregunta
> ...



Lo ideal es dejar que se maten entre ellos . Aunque dudo que las mariconas vayan a luchar


----------



## Felson (13 Ago 2022)

El Islam siempre ha apoyado la homosexualidad... de los países que no sean islámicos. De hecho así los consideran.


----------



## eufor (13 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo flipo. ¿Pero de dónde salis algunos iletrados? ¿Habéis vivido en una burbuja?
> 
> Algunos casos hay comentados en el foro, pero por referirme al unico notorio, aunque no será el mejor ejemplo, La Manada.



tu eres bobo, yo lo que le estoy preguntando es que me ponga ejemplos de casos que nada tengan que ver con la viogen, que la presunta víctima no sea una mujer, en los que se a condenado a alguien sin pruebas ni testigos y sólo por el testimonio de la otra parte, ya que según él que se acepte como única prueba el testimonio de una de las partes viene por jurisprudencia entonces que me ponga ejemplos de casos...si lo que el dice es verdad tiene que haber todo tipo de casos por diferentes delitos en los que se por jurisprudencia se ha conseguido


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Ago 2022)

El otro día estuve planteándome que no se tiene idea del islam, ni de China, ni de Rusia, ni de India. Solo es que "Todos son muy malos y los nuestros poco menos que es la democracia más increíble de todas", es un planteamiento muy maniqueo y en el fondo lleno de miedo, porque al final ni te dejas entender ni los entiendes a ellos, esa es la Europa que vivimos y también EEUU es así, y tendrán sus problemas y autoritarismo pero al menos merece algo de respeto civilizaciones que llevan muchos siglos antes de la UE o la globalización liberal de los ´90.

Aparte mucha sociedad abierta, liberal, multicultural pero luego forman ghettos, hay problemas, entonces en que quedamos, donde está esa civilización teóricamente más avanzada y con bienestar. Es una milonga y encima se pierde la comunidad y la cultura en Europa.

Podría hablar un poco del Islam pero ya digo que es muy difícil entender otra cultura desde Occidente, por una parte tienen bases más fuertes que aquí aunque se quiera negar pero mantiene una cultura, unidad del pueblo, tradiciones y por otra parte que Arabia Saudí tenga tanto poder, el terrorismo y que no consideren a Jesucristo hijo de Dios en eso me parece que son errores y fuertes.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El Islam se destruirá solo. Y ellos se lo han buscado. Eso les pasa por enviar remesas de pútridos moros a occidente: que ya están a gusto bajo la ideología que asola Europa, la del NOM.
> 
> 
> Es un tema que llevamos debatiendo bastante tiempo en el foro últimamente.



Al final con la tontería los únicos que se libran de eso quizás sean los hindúes, los rusos si finalmente siguen estando senda aislacionista y los africanos que estén en pueblos y aldeas. Ni siquiera los chinos porque si quieren tomar el control mundial tarde o temprano llegará aunque tardaría 30 años.

Y se que es polémico lo que voy a decir pero el islam y el cristianismo en el fondo salvo los últimos siglos, y quizás ni eso porque hasta los ´50 gran parte de Europa era muy conservadora, eran muy parecidos. Otra cosa es que se enfrentaran estúpidamente.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No, hombre, no. Son solo pequeñas muestras.
> 
> Me gustaría ver un país europrogre lleno de morís, que estos se hagan con una importante mayoría y ver cómo termina el feminazismo y el lgtbismo. No quiero solo muestras, quiero un choque cultural serio



Es una buena idea montar un negocio de alquiler de gruas. Va a haber demanda en abundancia aunque no se construya ni un terrao.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Ago 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> El marxismo (alemán) barrió en China con toda su cultura, valores, religiones, en un pis pas.



Bueno, tuvieron una ayuda mas que notable de los sovieticos. Aunque los asiaticos la verdad es que superaron al maestro de forma holgada. Son incontables los muertos del maoismo.


----------



## Decipher (13 Ago 2022)

Lo que no entienden los neonazis es que esto no va contra los blancos, va contra todos, va de imponer los valores del progresismo iluminado a todo el mundo, G:.A:.D:.U, nosotros nos llevamos todas las hostias porque somos los que tienen más cerca, pero esto no acaba con nosotros.


----------



## ashe (13 Ago 2022)

En realidad ahi la homosexualidad está censurada, no es que no haya, y me da que hay mas homosecuales reprimirdos en el mundo islamico que en occidente... la diferencia es que el occidental se ve


----------



## NIKK (13 Ago 2022)

Por ahora me conformo con que la GC haga mano con la banda de moras que bajan de francia (porque en gabacholandia la mitad son moros y negros) a la costa brava y se bañan vestidas, panda de cerdas, cochinas, asquerosas y nuestra policía mirando hacia otro lado. Guarras, que eso es antihigiénico, pero claro si todas las moras son unas cerdas y los moros más cerdos todavía; que se vayan a tomar por culo los putos gabachos y moros franceses de mierda y que se queden en su país de mierda donde no sale el sol ni de cojones y están todo raquíticos sidosos todo el día bebiendo mejunges de esos asquerosos, comiendo caballos y cenando a las seis de la tarde.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El Islam se destruirá solo. Y ellos se lo han buscado. Eso les pasa por enviar remesas de pútridos moros a occidente: que ya están a gusto bajo la ideología que asola Europa, la del NOM.
> 
> 
> Es un tema que llevamos debatiendo bastante tiempo en el foro últimamente.



El doctor Sevillano dijo que se favorecía la inmigración hacia Europa para asi destrozar a los inmigrantes.

El mundo occidental es ya una picadora de personas , culturas e identidades. El ocaso de los europeos está ya descontado y a las tasas de natalidad me remito (y más si lo filtras por el item país de nacimiento del padre). Con la inmigración masiva y sin sentido (las próximas regularizaciones en masa de Escriva) se favorece que el recambio de inmis sea continuo y a la vez que se da la puntilla a los aborígenes europeos, se empieza a esquilmar a los inmigrantes que también influyen en sus páises.

Se revienta Europa y se revientan los países de los que vienen los inmigrantes....se destroza la humanidad.

El video de esta xica es totalmente factoria NWO. Chica guapa, con un perfecto castellano, buena dicción, vestidita al 100% siguiendo la tradición y pro-homosexual islámica. Esta xica es ya un referente en todas las moricas que vivien en España y muchas de Marruecos, que influeirán en sus países y en su cultura para...reventarla.


----------



## Fomenkiano (13 Ago 2022)

Cada vez tiene más influencia los contenidos con los que te bombardean con el móvil, que tu propia cultura. ¿ Que porcentaje de musulmanes disponen de un smartphone con conexión a Internet? Por eso todos tenemos uno, no porque lo necesitemos, si no porque el nwo lo necesita.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (13 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ni locos hubiesen pensado en la epoca de Franco que el pais iba a terminar asi . Hemos pasado de tener un pais que fusilabas gays a tener gays dandose por culo en la calle delante de niños




Fusilaban gays?


----------



## cuñado de bar (13 Ago 2022)

El islam, como otras religiones fueron modificadas/inventadas para dividir a la gente. No dudéis ni un segundo, que si se la quieren cargar y que los moros se vuelvan progres, lo harán.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (13 Ago 2022)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Cada vez tiene más influencia los contenidos con los que te bombardean con el móvil, que tu propia cultura. ¿ Que porcentaje de musulmanes disponen de un smartphone con conexión a Internet? Por eso todos tenemos uno, no porque lo necesitemos, si no porque el nwo lo necesita.



Montones no veras a un moro o negroc sin el y menudos trastos.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Los que defienden el Islam son los mismos que condenan el catolicismo. 
Los que defienden el hiyab son los mismos que condenan la mantilla. 
Los que defienden la cultura islámica son los mismos que condenan la cultura occidental que les permite ser libres.


----------



## Kenthomi (15 Ago 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Cada vez mas videos en las redes de musulmanes a favor de la homosexualidad . Recordemos que en Marruecos han organizado un Oktoberfest o que las putas instagrameras van a en tanga en Dubai mientras montan en camello . Esto hace 3 o 4 años hubiese sido impensable . O cortan por lo sano los paises musulmanes o en 10 años tenemos orgullo gay en el centro de kabul :



Pues se van a dar un hostiazo ya vereis


----------

